# Getting a package delivered to your apartment block



## Seanog85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I'd like to get a package delivered for something that I plan to buy online. Normally I'd get it delivered to work but its for medical condition and it comes in a nice loud pink box so I rather do an alternative!

I don't really fancy paying for the PO box and so I was wondering if I could get it delivered to my apartment tower (and the security guys could hold it until I get it back). 

My tower has a PO Box so that is why I though this would be possible. I asked the security guys and the guy seemed to say it would be ok, but his english is very poor so I'm not sure if he really understood. 

Has anybody done this in the past?

Thanks
Sean


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Seanog85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd like to get a package delivered for something that I plan to buy online. Normally I'd get it delivered to work but its for medical condition and it comes in a nice loud pink box so I rather do an alternative!
> 
> ...



we actually gave our security guy a key to the post box. he puts the mail in for us and then lets us know it's there. that's an option. or do you have a neighbour in the building who could receive it for you? use their postbox # instead?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If its via courier, then someone would need to collect it (cannot be just dropped in a box). Our community policy did not allow security guards to collect packages on the residents' behalf.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A courier company delivers to a physical address but you'd need to be there to sign for it, or someone would need to be in the partment to sign for it on your behalf. That said, you arrange an approx delivery time.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Along a similar line. If something is shipped via EMS from overseas which routes to EmPost when it gets to the UAE, will they deliver to a physical address or will you have to go pick it up.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think that global EMS policy for all members is 1st try delivery to recipient and if unavailable leave the parcel for collection at local member office (some members offer organizing a 2nd delivery attempt at additional charge)


----------

